
The billion-dollar bet to reach human-level AI (FT subscription needed) - ozres1
https://on.ft.com/2KjM698
======
randcraw
Sounds interesting, but blocked by paywall.

~~~
ozres1
Oh yeah I should add that on the title

~~~
ozres1
Just added

